# Changing grass type?



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You will not find one single yard out there, with just one type of Weed, I mean Grass. If Crabgrass is allowed to take over. It will be brown before & after Winter, regular grass will always stay a little green.

With people using more Drought resistant grass seed, so that they do not have to water as much, is really the way to go.

Just remember that if you have a lot of large trees in your yard. Or you have a lot of shade always on the North side, you will need a seed for shade, or a mix that has all types, so you do not have to have a yard looking like a patchwork.

Just go to your local Farm & Home store. They will be able to give you a better deal on seed & supplies, than going anywhere else.


----------



## cincinnati guy (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks, I just dont like my yard looking patchy like it does right now. Some of it is nice dark green and lush, some looks a lighter green and coarser blades. I think it just looks out of place because its patchy and not all mixed together like your saying in most yards.


----------

